# Looking for a Handyman Price List



## cliffy (Feb 21, 2006)

Can anyone out there provide me with a Handyman Price List? Started my business not to long ago and I feel like I am bidding the jobs to low. Can anyone help?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Where are you from?


----------



## cliffy (Feb 21, 2006)

Sacramento California


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok, I can't help you but someone here might be able to help you.


----------



## Zatol (Dec 4, 2005)

You should be able to determine whether or not your prices are too low without seeing what someone else is charging... I wonder sometimes if I am too high, but I definitely know if I am too low. (It is usually when I am making no money.. )

Seriously, you know your costs, therefore you should be able to price your services accordingly.


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 29, 2006)

Cliffy, 

I agree with Zatol, you need to know all your cost's & what you need for labor.

To broad of a question. (INHO) I am sure different people charge different rates in different areas. 

Figure out what you need to get and take it from there.

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Zatol said:


> You should be able to determine whether or not your prices are too low without seeing what someone else is charging...


:clap: :notworthy :clap:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Double your price, - - if you're still keepin' busy, - - it's still too low!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hardwood flooring min 200.00......... 2.5 SF

Drywall hang and finnish........... .35 SF

Plumbing repair call min ............60.00

Cold beer and a pretty dame......priceless

Bob


----------

